# Natural Gas Smoker



## hemi57 (Jan 10, 2015)

I want to order a gas smoker but I don't know where is the best place to order. I would like one I can use chunks in rather than chips as it would seem they would last longer. I'm also very confused as to what brand to get. I live in Iowa and would like to smoke in the winter. I'm retired, married and live in a small town in east central Iowa. Help please. Thanks


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cold and chilly day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything. *

*Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## nucleuscracker (Jan 11, 2015)

hemi57 said:


> I want to order a gas smoker but I don't know where is the best place to order. I would like one I can use chunks in rather than chips as it would seem they would last longer. I'm also very confused as to what brand to get. I live in Iowa and would like to smoke in the winter. I'm retired, married and live in a small town in east central Iowa. Help please. Thanks



Welcome to the group and the world of smoking! 

My amazing wife got a smoker for me for Christmas and in her search for a natural gas smoker-  only came across a handful that can be converted.

Camp Chef is what she got me.  While it has it's drawbacks,  it also has advantages,  incl. easy conversion to NAT GAS.


----------

